# 13 Rogue automatic door lock motor failing



## Brekkon (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year!

Our department drives a 13 Rogue and it is used on and off probably 20 times a day. This means that the door locks are auto engaging as many times.
Recently, the driver door's motor makes a sound when it auto-locks at 15mph. It makes a sound as if the motor doesn't know when to stop. (similar to an air ratchet when it tries to force a lug tighter)
The vehicle will eventually be fixed, but since we are using corporate money, it takes virtually forever to approve. Besides, if we can make do without fixing it, I can save our department a bit of money.

Q1: I don't believe a complete motor fail will affect the function of manually lock/unlocking the vehicle, however, can anyone verify this?
Q2: The vehicle does not leave campus except to be fueled, and we use physical keys instead of fobs anyway. Is it possible to disable the auto-lock function entirely?
Q3: If neither of the previous two questions are viable, can anyone suggest a solution?

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------

